# What's the most expensive and rare fish in your tank?



## riverbrewer (Nov 1, 2010)

What's the most expensive and rare fish in your freshwater planted tank? Feel free to include pix.

Here's mine:
Leopard Frog Pleco (L134) Peckoltia sp.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

No rare fish here however looking forward to seeing others responses.


----------



## riverbrewer (Nov 1, 2010)

Me too! I accidentally opened this in the "Journal" category instead of "General Discussions". Hopefully a mod can move it to "General Discussions" for me so that more people can view it and add their input.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's a SICK pleco dude! You should make everyone post up how much they paid as well. That'd be interesting to know.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> That's a SICK pleco dude! You should make everyone post up how much they paid as well. That'd be interesting to know.


I was thinking the same thing. Like how much was your leopard pleco?


----------



## riverbrewer (Nov 1, 2010)

I paid $49.99 for it a few months ago.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

riverbrewer said:


> I paid $49.99 for it a few months ago.


Not bad.

I paid $200/pair at one point for these bad boys: Betta Macrostoma


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Not bad.
> 
> I paid $200/pair at one point for these bad boys: Betta Macrostoma


I hate you Nick! Hah, I am no longer going to be taking any more photos until I get my new camera. Then I am sure I will realize that it has to do with a lot more then just the camera.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's mine: 










Show quality Red Oranda (8+ inch). Paid $349 and another arm for shipping.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

TactusMortus said:


> I hate you Nick! Hah, I am no longer going to be taking any more photos until I get my new camera. Then I am sure I will realize that it has to do with a lot more then just the camera.


Dude... it's all in the camera. Just learn how to use it well roud:



manualfocus said:


> Here's mine:
> Show quality Red Oranda (8+ inch). Paid $349 and another arm for shipping.


Man, I thought I was crazy, but you're definitely getting hauled off to the loony bin before me. :tongue:


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

A few years ago, I paid $1400 for proven trio of L46 zebra pleco. Awesome fish!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

$12.49 at my LFS for this Green Kribensis, you guys are nuts paying that much for a fish, no matter the size. I had to laugh the first time is saw some of the crazy prices on shrimp, a little 3/4 inch b&w shrimp was $600, crazy, no way.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

n00dl3 said:


> A few years ago, I paid $1400 for proven trio of L46 zebra pleco. Awesome fish!


Question is, did they breed for you? Those fish are way too overpriced IMO. Now if they bred for you and you were able to sell off the offspring to recoup your cost, you DA MAN!

To each his own most definitely. We buy what we love! :biggrin: As long as you're single that is.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Question is, did they breed for you? Those fish are way too overpriced IMO. Now if they bred for you and you were able to sell off the offspring to recoup your cost, you DA MAN!
> 
> To each his own most definitely. We buy what we love! :biggrin: As long as you're single that is.


I was about to say hell would freeze over before I would be able to tell my wife I just paid $1600 for fish. I would however be single after that!:biggrin:


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Let's get to the real data, gentlemen. What's the biggest price lie you've ever told your significant other? My fish up there was only $30 with FREE SHIPPING! This new shrimp order from Liam? $15 + $5 shipping! What a steal!

*DISCLAIMER: You may be incriminating yourself. Please consult a licensed attorney.*


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I have no problem riding up on a new Harley with $18 to 20K on the table, but when we are talking something so tiny that could die for any reason I couldn't face my self, Id' be whispering to myself all day 'man your dumb' it's just crazy too me but I realize and have seen guys that eat, breathe, & sleep fish, there are most commonly the speaker at club events so if you've ever been the speaker, this means you.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

My new 6 stage RO/DI unit with booster pump was only $169.00 with free shipping. And some things never get noticed like upgrading from an Olympus E520 to an E3, she asked "huh, I didn't know this had the swivel LCD", yeah I just never use it!!! Ya gotta do what ya gootqa do to keep the piece besides all the blouses, slacks, shoes, etc. oh I don't even want to mention lotions and creams for her skin, it's nothing for a bottle of those to be $40 to $60 and she's got them everywhere, one in the bathroom, the glove box, etc.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Man, I thought I was crazy, but you're definitely getting hauled off to the loony bin before me. :tongue:


$60+ for a BKK, which is about an inch long VS. this, which is 8+ inches long makes it cheap in comparison! roud:


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Question is, did they breed for you? Those fish are way too overpriced IMO. Now if they bred for you and you were able to sell off the offspring to recoup your cost, you DA MAN!
> 
> To each his own most definitely. We buy what we love! :biggrin: As long as you're single that is.


Yes, I had 15+ fry from the trio. Two years later I sold them to another person for about the same amount.

Yes, I was single back then.


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

$1000 for this little girl here :|


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

150EH said:


> My new 6 stage RO/DI unit with booster pump was only $169.00 with free shipping. And some things never get noticed like upgrading from an Olympus E520 to an E3, she asked "huh, I didn't know this had the swivel LCD", yeah I just never use it!!! Ya gotta do what ya gootqa do to keep the piece besides all the blouses, slacks, shoes, etc. oh I don't even want to mention lotions and creams for her skin, it's nothing for a bottle of those to be $40 to $60 and she's got them everywhere, one in the bathroom, the glove box, etc.


LOL... man I'm glad my wife aint the girly girl type. She's more into shrimp than me! That says alot. 



manualfocus said:


> $60+ for a BKK, which is about an inch long VS. this, which is 8+ inches long makes it cheap in comparison! roud:


Well, if you put it that way lol. You have a valid point there. haha However I still wouldn't tell her the real price. 



n00dl3 said:


> Yes, I had 15+ fry from the trio. Two years later I sold them to another person for about the same amount.
> 
> Yes, I was single back then.


NICE! 



jcardona1 said:


> $1000 for this little girl here :|


Jose, I would pay that amount for that beauty as well. If only I had the tank. btw is that a fresh water ray?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

riverbrewer said:


> Me too! I accidentally opened this in the "Journal" category instead of "General Discussions". Hopefully a mod can move it to "General Discussions" for me so that more people can view it and add their input.


I think this fits much better here (Photo Album) than in "General Planted Tank". "Fish" and "Lounge" would be other contenders. :wink:

On topic, looking at some of these I can understand the urge to possess them. Others, as they say... beauty in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> Let's get to the real data, gentlemen. What's the biggest price lie you've ever told your significant other? My fish up there was only $30 with FREE SHIPPING! This new shrimp order from Liam? $15 + $5 shipping! What a steal!
> 
> *DISCLAIMER: You may be incriminating yourself. Please consult a licensed attorney.*


Nick shipped me a set of 12 Roselines for the cost of shipping! Hah!


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Is that fish a Potamotrygon henlei?

I've never spent much on a FW fish. SW I think I topped $150 once. Equipment on the other hand I've gone over $2,800 for a skimmer. lol


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Jose, I would pay that amount for that beauty as well. If only I had the tank. btw is that a fresh water ray?





fresh.salty said:


> Is that fish a Potamotrygon henlei?l


Yup, freshwater ray from the south america. She was a henlei/leopoldi hybrid. Ended up selling her when I sold my big tank and big fish, and invested it all in my photography equipment


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

And here's a pricey one. The guy that runs MFK dropped $30k for this platinum barramundi!!


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

ohly cow that is ridiculous :O :O
that pleco in the first post is wicked 
my most expensive fish are peppered cory XD
i never pay high amounts of money for fish, firstly because lfs are so over priced and the fish arent even that nice and because i buy my fish from breeders i know and have good prices.
the fish that are the most valuable are my cardinals though, however i got 7 of them for $10 nzd 8)


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

$30K ??? We could probably chock it up there and call this guy the winner. That's beyond insane, but I guess if you've got money to burn and you really love fish, there's proof that anything is possible. lol


----------



## riverbrewer (Nov 1, 2010)

$30K is just ridiculous. Now let's see more photos of your rare and expensive fish


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha when I look back at the $1k I spent, I can't believe how dumb that was. Never again! $30k isn't all that extreme from other prices I've seen. It's rumored that a platinum arowana sold for about $60k. And some of those high-grade Japanese koi go for tens of thousands. 

The big money is in freshwater stingrays and asian arowanas. Black diamond leopoldi rays sell for $3-4k, asian aros even more than that, depending on the quality.


----------



## JshineTX84 (Jun 20, 2010)

I purchased an L47 - Mango Pleco a couple years ago for about $50 at an overpriced store in Dallas Tx. Sadly it died after 3 or 4 months due to unknown causes. Whatever it was, it was internal cause the only sign I every saw indicating it was sick was fading colors near the time of it's death. After looking and looking online, I found some people talking about them having bacterial problems when they get taken out of their native habitat...so i chalk it up to that.
not my picture


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

jcardona1 said:


> It's rumored that a platinum arowana sold for about $60k. And some of those high-grade Japanese koi go for tens of thousands.


I can believe that. I think I read it somewhere a few years back. Imagine the lie that guy must've told!


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulip_mania

I think my most expensive fish is my Labidochromis caeruleus that I got at Petco, on sale for $3.99.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

My Nannostomus Mortenthaleri (Coral Red / Red Arc Pencil fish) are my "prized possessions". Not rare at all, but not too common either. Prices at LFS vary from $12 to $15 a piece.

The males get very bright orangish red when displaying:











150EH said:


> I have no problem riding up on a new Harley with $18 to 20K on the table, but when we are talking something so tiny that could die for any reason I couldn't face my self, Id' be whispering to myself all day 'man your dumb' it's just crazy too me but I realize and have seen guys that eat, breathe, & sleep fish, there are most commonly the speaker at club events so if you've ever been the speaker, this means you.


Yup, different strokes for different folks, 150EH.
I like Harley's, but hate those idiots that think riding hogs = revving unnecessarily (and bleeping loudly at that!) at stoplights or neighborhood streets. If/when I finally get to putting the time to learn to ride, I still wouldn't get a hog. Then again, my taste goes to cruiser bimmers or track-duty Ducati's :drool:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

jcardona1 said:


> Haha when I look back at the $1k I spent, I can't believe how dumb that was. Never again! $30k isn't all that extreme from other prices I've seen. It's rumored that a platinum arowana sold for about $60k. And some of those high-grade Japanese koi go for tens of thousands.
> 
> The big money is in freshwater stingrays and asian arowanas. Black diamond leopoldi rays sell for $3-4k, asian aros even more than that, depending on the quality.


thats a really cool fish! http://www.google.com/imgres?q=plat...2&tbnw=134&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0


old leroy cost me $13 at petco!


----------



## riverbrewer (Nov 1, 2010)

I really like those Coral Red Pencilfish.


----------



## H2OLOVER (Apr 29, 2010)

here is mine


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

orchidman said:


> thats a really cool fish! http://www.google.com/imgres?q=plat...2&tbnw=134&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0
> 
> 
> old leroy cost me $13 at petco!


Oh, that reminds me. I do have one of those $13 half-moon betas from Petco. It is beautiful. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

mine is a giant plakat.


----------



## majerah1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Him...








Her...








And them!

I payed shipping for a juvinile trio,which is the first two pics and the female in the third.I also payed about the same for the male in the last pic,and two other juvies.All in all almost $150.00 for six fish.But if you count what all ive put into them,well then if my hubbs knew I would not be here lol.

Oh and yes the date on the camera is wrong.Ive not gotten around to changing it lol.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

riverbrewer said:


> I really like those Coral Red Pencilfish.


They are very beautiful, especially when the males start flashing!! They are jumpers though, so you better have a cover for your tank. They are also very shy, so if you can have dimly lit sections in your tank, they will love that and spend 90% of their time there.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

woah! you went into the future to take pics! cool


----------



## riverbrewer (Nov 1, 2010)

H2OLOVER said:


> here is mine


very nice. What is this species and what was the price of your pleco?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Oct 8, 2009)

These are the 3 that I currently have...

S. rhombeus - paid $150











S. compressus - paid $150











S. maculatus - paid $100


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Joe - Those are SICK! I've always wanted a tank full of Black piranhas. Are these your actual specimens? Need some feeding time shots!


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Sweet characins Joe!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Oct 8, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> Joe - Those are SICK! I've always wanted a tank full of Black piranhas. Are these your actual specimens? Need some feeding time shots!


Yep, those pics are my actual fish... I am down to three now, I downsized when my son was born a couple years ago from a dozen tanks, 9 of those contained a total of 16 piranhas -- a mixed pygo tank with 3 cariba and 5 nattereri and 8 solo serrasalmus species.

There's a few more pics and a lame feeding vid of my rhom in this thread...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...134387-75-gallon-s-rhombeus-updated-11-a.html


----------



## riverbrewer (Nov 1, 2010)

Feel free to share more photos of your rare and expensive fish in your planted tank!


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Nothing super pricey, but still my favorite fishes

Altolamprologus Calvus "Black Congo" F1's got 4 of them for $80
Here they were at about 2.5inches.









Cyprichromis Leptosoma's "Kerenge Island" F1's Got 16 of them at $15 each.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Oct 8, 2009)

150EH said:


> I have no problem riding up on a new Harley with $18 to 20K on the table, but when we are talking something so tiny that could die for any reason I couldn't face my self, Id' be whispering to myself all day 'man your dumb' it's just crazy too me but I realize and have seen guys that eat, breathe, & sleep fish, there are most commonly the speaker at club events so if you've ever been the speaker, this means you.


There is always that risk of fish dying, but when I buy fish, I have the intention of owning them for many many years -- all of my current fish have been in my tanks for 3-4 years and will remain in my collection for a long time.

It sucks when bad stuff happens tho, I lost about $600 worth of fish in one night due to a heater malfunction in this tank a few years back...


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

would love to see those fish eat


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> would love to see those fish eat


 
my uncle use to have about 4 dozen red bellies in a 250 gallon now talk about feeding time?? holy CRAP you drop in a good chunck of chicken its gone it 10 seconds or less


----------



## JessDay06 (Nov 6, 2011)

I once spent 60$ on a Saltwater Angel fish. I think the most I have spent on freshwater has been $15 and under...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I brought a Trio of LDA25's From Germany for $26USD each. And they are all the same sex


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I brought a Trio of LDA25's From Germany for $26USD each. And they are all the same sex


 im sorry i couldnt help but laugh... those damn germans... btw im 50% german haha


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I brought a Trio of LDA25's From Germany for $26USD each. And they are all the same sex


I can only laugh ! darn Germans!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> There is always that risk of fish dying, but when I buy fish, I have the intention of owning them for many many years -- all of my current fish have been in my tanks for 3-4 years and will remain in my collection for a long time.
> 
> It sucks when bad stuff happens tho, I lost about $600 worth of fish in one night due to a heater malfunction in this tank a few years back...


I like you tank and it brings back memories of my tank, I had 10 Red Bellies but it was way before my planted tank days, but I'm so shocked you can keep them with plants my memories are bare areas where the cleared the gravel down to the glass and trashed an ornaments in the tank. Yours looks very nice and at that size they pretty much leave each other alone but you either have a big feeder tank or live around the corner from the LFS because I know they are good eaters.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Oct 8, 2009)

Feeding wasn't too bad since they never got live food aside from the occasional earthworm, I've always fed my piranhas a mix of pellets and raw shrimp, tilapia, catfish, or other white fish fillets.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

Lets see some more fish pictures people


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

only not so common fish i currently keep are altum angels. used to spend a lot on quality goldfish. but most i ever spent on a fish was a $400 top view ranchu goldfish..only to have it eaten by a cat.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

I think my most expensive fish were my $8 german blue rams. I just can't bring myself to spend tons of money on fish... I'm the only one that sees/appreciates my tank and I think my $1-3 fish look just as nice as any of the expensive ones.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

nikonD70s said:


> only not so common fish i currently keep are altum angels. used to spend a lot on quality goldfish. but most i ever spent on a fish was a $400 top view ranchu goldfish..only to have it eaten by a cat.


haha strange looking fish


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

$10,000 on a very nice kohaku koi.
$500 on a show quality panda oranda
and $200 on a very nice halfmoon betta
That doesnt include import costs either.
The only one still alive is the koi though. The betta died of natural causes, and the oranda's tank exploded one day. Unfortunately he was sliced in half by the time we got to him.
The koi is a point of pride with my family, the betta was a point of pride for me. And the goldfish was just awesome.
If you havent see a panda oranda, here one is. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkinvudCUPQ 
The colouration and pattern on ours was alot nicer as it was show quality. they are stilll super cute though.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

My honeycomb catfish (7) were $14 each and I thought that was expensive... But it was all worth it.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Eldachleich said:


> $500 on a show quality panda oranda


Nice to see someone else who's into high quality fancy goldfish! Where do you buy yours from?


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

that is a funky goldfish


----------



## mjbubbles (Aug 26, 2011)

I only have one fish, and he cost $3.29 at P***Co. Here is Fluffy:









I am upgrading and will soon have room for more fish...I'm looking at White Cloud Mountain Minnows. I thought they'd be cheap, but they are $8 each...that seems like a lot for a relatively common, small fish.

I'm in awe of those of you with the set up and confidence to keep super expensive fish!


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

I have 2 pairs of Apistogramma barlowi ssp. 'white' one in my 75 and one in my 15. They are a mouthbrooding apistogramma! very rare in south america, and hard to come by. 

Its hard to get a good shot of a displaying male but heres a short video of a female who's "in the mood"

http://s222.photobucket.com/albums/dd16/kevrusselljones/?action=view&current=MVI_1095.mp4


----------



## dmattbfan5 (Sep 11, 2011)

H2OLOVER said:


> here is mine


Hahah. Those dang cherries are launching an assault!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

My most expensive ones so far is Electric Blue Rams $29/ each. I got 4 of them.


----------



## maknwar (Aug 10, 2008)

serrasalmus irritans

They dont import this piranha anymore, so its quite difficult to get making it rare.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

dmattbfan5 said:


> hahah. Those dang cherries are launching an assault!


run rare pleco!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I got Red wine/panda hybrids (they had BKK strains in them ) from Msnikkistar in Sacramento. They were worth like $150-$200 but luckily for me, Nikki is like the nicest person on EARTH so I didn't pay THAT much. Unfortunately, they all died due to my hard water. The tank had perfect parameters other than the pH being so high and hard. 

Most expensive thing I paid for was two apistios at $15/ea Not that much comparatively LOL. The second day I had them, the Female jumped behind the tank, after a month, the male got stuck between a rock. Sucks because I have gotten two pairs now and they both have died. Only time I have been frustrated with aquariums was when they died. Now I just know to try again and hope for the best.


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

The most expensive thing in my tank are my Amanos, lol. 

But I've been following this thread and was thinking that it's funny how a lot of people refuse to spend a lot of $$ on fish when fish are the main point of the tank. Few people have plant-only tanks. Okay, maybe fish are half the point and plants the other.

Anyway, I've got about $800 in my 75g so far. That's a lot of money to then go all cheap on the fish. Yet, I've done that my whole aquarium life without even thinking about it. 

Why do we do that?? 

I'm putting platies in my 75g, by the way.  I want a lot of color and activity and peaceful fish since it's in a prominent place in the living room and an angel is going to live there. If it wasn't for the angel I would have spent more money on other fish. But I do love my platies.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Seedreemer said:


> The most expensive thing in my tank are my Amanos, lol.
> 
> But I've been following this thread and was thinking that it's funny how a lot of people refuse to spend a lot of $$ on fish when fish are the main point of the tank. Few people have plant-only tanks. Okay, maybe fish are half the point and plants the other.


For planted tanks, I wouldn't say that fish are the most important part... The plants are and the fish are just the final touch IMO. However if you're someone like those Monster Fish Keepers then yea of course your main focus would be fish....


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a plant only tank.......and its 75g. Course its emersed, but still, I could have made it a riparium 

Fish simply add to the tank. So do plants. Without one, the tank is so much less appealing. If you have a tank that the worlds most beautiful tank, but no scape and is bare bottom, whats the point? The plants and scape show off your fish and vice versa.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

more fish people!


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

my pygmy sunfish(see avatar)


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> more fish people!


$60 OHM betta









$100 each albino discus









$200 top view ranchu (was on sale lol)









$200 each lionchu's

















$100 pair x 2 gobies


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

love the gobies!


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

I love the gobies and those discus!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

kavita sharma said:


> Hello manualfocus,
> 
> Your fish is really amazing....


Thanks! NikonD70S has some pretty sweet ones too!


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

manualfocus said:


> What's the biggest price lie you've ever told your significant other?...


 
Bought a zebra pleco colony back in early to mid 2000 for 2.99 ea.
I was still given the weird look and eye roll.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

This is my most expensive and rare fish, a cuban gar. I paid about $600 for it at 6", though its value is probably much much more than that.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> This is my most expensive and rare fish, a cuban gar. I paid about $600 for it at 6", though its value is probably much much more than that.
> View attachment 38122


That is a really pretty Gar :O


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

thanks 

I just wish he would grow faster!! Its to go in my big boy tank with the other gar and polypterus, but hewould still be a snack at this point (I call him my hot dog fish because of it). I cannot wait to have his growout tank (75g) back again!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> Bought a zebra pleco colony back in early to mid 2000 for 2.99 ea.
> I was still given the weird look and eye roll.


Your C. Bullosa was only $4! roud:


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

$30 Show quality Platinum White Halfmoon Betta from Aquabid + $30 Shipping + $20 Customs. Never again. The thing was a tail biter the moment I got him.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

My most rare fish is definitely Centromochlus reticulatus. I purchased 6 from a seller in Montreal and i've had them for a few weeks now. So far, so good. roud:


----------



## Sukhoi (Apr 28, 2011)

I often never spent more than 10 dollars on fish. The most I ever spent was 15 dollars a piece on some jet black ranchus from a LFS before my planted days. I love those fish and had three of them. Then one day my sister put a koi into my aquarium and it was cover in fish lice. Killed all my ranchus.


----------



## crowconor (Jan 29, 2012)

I had a black diamond/leopoldi ray. About $1000 for a 5in


----------



## khuancc (Feb 15, 2009)

Sharing mine.. Quite a common fish in Singapore thou..


----------



## khuancc (Feb 15, 2009)

And some of my wild caught discus and altum angels with manacapuru angels.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

those manacapurus are beautiful!! how much did you pay for them?


----------



## khuancc (Feb 15, 2009)

orchidman said:


> those manacapurus are beautiful!! how much did you pay for them?


About 35usd each for the manacapuru and 50usd for the altums..


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

jcardona1 said:


> It's rumored that a platinum arowana sold for about $60k.


Here's a pic of that one











jcardona1 said:


> And some of those high-grade Japanese koi go for tens of thousands.


I think this one went for 30-40k











jcardona1 said:


> The big money is in freshwater stingrays and asian arowanas.


I think they're the prettiest fish you can own!









Here's my most expensive fish: $39
Bluejackdempsey


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah asia and other countries always get the best fish.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

that platinum arrowana is just amazing!


----------



## riverbrewer (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow! Just finished reviewing this thread and cannot believe what some are willing to spend on fish. I love it!


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, some of these fish you folks keep are wizard! Sadly, all of my fishes are pretty common, but I do have some cool plants!


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

BlueJack;1715930
Here's my most expensive fish: $39
Bluejackdempsey
[IMG said:


> http://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa332/matt7211/Picture104.jpg[/IMG]



does your fish tear up your plants bro?



- thefisherman


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

BlueJack;1715930
Here's my most expensive fish: $39
Bluejackdempsey
[IMG said:


> http://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa332/matt7211/Picture104.jpg[/IMG]



does your fish tear up your plants bro?




- thefisherman


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

over 1000 for a koi...


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

thefisherman said:


> does your fish tear up your plants bro?


No, but he was still a juvenile. I'm positive as he got older he would have been a terror on plants. I gave him away before that.


----------



## tmccarty (Aug 29, 2010)

Back in 2001 I paid a ridiculous amount of cash on 6 demasoni. They then took over my 55gallon so quickly that I couldn't keep any other fish, lol.


----------

